# Checking VIN of Non US car



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

checking out a 85 635csi, i have the vin but us dealers can pull up info on it. Is there another way? Thanks.


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

100+ views and no insight?


----------



## oembimmerparts (Jan 13, 2007)

ZM Blue Devil said:


> 100+ views and no insight?


To my understanding us dealers have "no" connection to euro dealers, Search for a post from terry kennedy and see if his dealer in europe can do anything. 
Hope that helps


----------

